# Indoor Ranges - Likes, dislikes, fees, etc..



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

I have shot in a small 6 lane range that a fellow built for his wife to practice in. Several of us went and shot there and had so many we shot 3 high instead of the regular 2 high. Had a great time there. 

Have shot in vegas and the Nationals locations of Tulsa-- Kansas city. and Louisville.

Big or small lighting is better in some than others. I think lighting works better overhead than on the side walls.

One shop close to hear has a 30yrd range and had 2 spots shoots and now is all about indoor 3d shooting. They put up hog hunts as prizes for the winners. They have shoots on the same days as the outdoor club also which is now closed down. 

I have paid from 2$ to 7$ for shooting an evening. Most saturday shoots it is 5$ and mabe 7$ for the jackpot shoot.

One of the best ranges to shoot here has 20 lanes and is well lit and a great back stop. It has the back stop called the bagdad. There is some newer ones out now called spider weave and i really like them. Saw a new one at the world shoot in Anderson In. but cain't remember the name. They have spots on one sat nite and 3d on the next. It is just under 100 miles to this range and we make it 2 or 3 times during the winter indoor season. Other rangers are as close as 35 miles to 75 miles. The closest is 12 miles and has 11 lanes and we shoot there several times a week. Targets are bad though and have been for years but its all we have close to home. AC


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Good lighting is great. So is wider lanes so your arrows aren't poking into the arse of the shooter in front of you (or you getting poked in the arse by the person behind you!). Good target bales are a must (cardboard SUCKS, especially if someone forgets to remove the case tape from it before stacking it). And a place to sit while the other line is shooting.

I drive 45 miles one way to go to one range. And it is one the nicer ones in the area.


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

I like music.
I like to shoot with people of different skill levels mostly better than me, but a couple not as good.lain:
I require a friendly easy going atmosphere.A cooler with refreshments.Heat in the winter.Basic tools in case of minor problems.Advise freely given.No head games.(I hate it when someone asks"how's your breathing"or something stupid like that)
I don't mind having kids around,but they must be supervised.
Good lighting is important,but I don't know why I like some places better than others.
Somewhere to sit.
As mentioned above,a tight line is frustrating.Place a cap on how many shooters per league and no drop-ins.
How about a lefties only league night.Right handers really piss me off.:wink:How can they shoot like that?
Well maintained butts are important.
No giant side bar arrangements allowed unless adequate racking is provided.
No quivers allowed!
I pay 85.00 per year and 8.00 per league night,and I feel that's fair.


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

I travel one hour (one way) to shoot indoors. I think the annual fee is $45, but you have to put in a bunch of volunteer hours to get that rate. If you don't volunteer the rate is $70 a year plus $5 each week that you shoot.

I think $70 a year is far too much to pay.

I joined another club that is near a campsite I own. They charged me $25 a year and that gets me free use of their field course. :thumbs_up


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good info so far.. Thanks.

And I will agree, being a wide body myself, I say the wider the lanes the better. :wink:

As far as a work area goes, do you think an indoor should provide a press, vice, maybe a fletching jig and/or saw? Or is that something beyond what you would expect?


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I take my BowMaster with my most times. I have used it only once myself while at the range, but used it on several other people's bows. So a press of some sort would be a plus. So would a vice and a 3' level hanging around. I think arrow building tools may be a bit extravagant, though, but not ridiculous.


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

My favorite indoor range is Wolftrack in Blaine, MN. It is a 24x7 key membership and they have 12 lanes with the ability to shoot 30y from the back wall if you want to. They are set up with everything you need to tune your bow: torch, press, scale, crank-board, chrony plus a kitchen with pizza and pop available to purchase on the honor system.

for what you would pay at a pro shop in lane fees in a month of heavy shooting, you can be a year long member and shoot any time you want.

They also have the most competitive 450 vegas leagues in the state on Wednesday nights.


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

JawsDad said:


> Good info so far.. Thanks.
> 
> And I will agree, being a wide body myself, I say the wider the lanes the better. :wink:
> 
> As far as a work area goes, do you think an indoor should provide a press, vice, maybe a fletching jig and/or saw? Or is that something beyond what you would expect?


I shoot at two different clubs.The "big city" club has all the equipment you mentioned except the saw.The skill and experience of the archers frequenting the club certainly justifies the use of these items. The club out in the country has all the equipment,but the skill level is such that all the items are kept under lock and key for the safety of those near and far.:wink:
I've learned a lot at the city club from knowledgeable archers about basic bow maintenance,tuning,d-loop tying etc.It's definitely something that keeps me as a member,and all part of the synergy that makes one club so much better than another.
It occurs to me that if you provide the space and attract the "right people" success is bound to follow.I think it's that simple.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> Good info so far..
> 
> As far as a work area goes, do you think an indoor should provide a press, vice, maybe a fletching jig and/or saw? Or is that something beyond what you would expect?


NO

If its a shop with a range then they have the stuff to work on your bow is fine, but not for personal use. They have to make money ya know. Things have a habit of walking out the doors if just lying around. AC


----------



## boydie (Dec 14, 2006)

cooled in the summer and heated in the winter. I dont think a club should provide tools. Fees if its a good set up im willing to pay more to keep it going.


----------



## zorak (Sep 30, 2007)

How many of you guys live at the same or close to same elevation that hunt in. The reason I ask is because I have noticed that my arrows fly different int he mountains here in California. I live 300ft above sea level and I hunt at 
5000ft to 10,000ft above sea level Where the air is thinner. Don't get wrong indoor are great they but the down fall is they have a controled enviroment. Their's no wind no tree's no elevation change. I try to set my bow up out side where I have the outside elements to simulate where I hunt at. Thats just my own opinion.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

zorak said:


> How many of you guys live at the same or close to same elevation that hunt in. The reason I ask is because I have noticed that my arrows fly different int he mountains here in California. I live 300ft above sea level and I hunt at
> 5000ft to 10,000ft above sea level Where the air is thinner. Don't get wrong indoor are great they but the down fall is they have a controled enviroment. Their's no wind no tree's no elevation change. I try to set my bow up out side where I have the outside elements to simulate where I hunt at. Thats just my own opinion.




That's an interesting question. 

Here in Oklahoma we don't have elevation changes.. Well, I guess you could stand on a tuna can or something and increase the elevation by 50%. :tongue:

You might post that question out in the main field and/or hunting forums and see what response you get. I'd be interested in reading what responses you get.


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

zorak said:


> How many of you guys live at the same or close to same elevation that hunt in. The reason I ask is because I have noticed that my arrows fly different int he mountains here in California. I live 300ft above sea level and I hunt at
> 5000ft to 10,000ft above sea level Where the air is thinner. Don't get wrong indoor are great they but the down fall is they have a controled enviroment. Their's no wind no tree's no elevation change. I try to set my bow up out side where I have the outside elements to simulate where I hunt at. Thats just my own opinion.


 Simple.You need one bow for indoor,one bow for outdoor(distance and field)one bow for 3-D,and one bow for hunting(and one back up bow):wink:
This requires an understanding spouse and perhaps a second job.


----------



## badgeno12 (Feb 1, 2005)

*Indoor Range Dislikes*

While having a _ short_ membership with Kirkwood Sportsman Association in New York the following were turn offs and why I left that club........ Smelling the fuel oil when the furnace is running, bad lighting, terrible backers the arrows always go through and rip off the fletchings, poor shooting etiquette people always talking while others are shooting, Drinking alcohol while shooting was going on, "Know-it-alls" you can't tell these people anything! And you know it may be a terrible thing to say is that I can't come up with anything positive to say about this club. Thank god I joined Mountain Trail Bowhunters Club, these people have their act together!!!!! Well there..... I'm done venting


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Hey Ted*

One of the best things I did when I have my shop was to paint the ceiling of the shooting range black! It really made it easy to concentrate on the targets! My lighting was in the ceiling, shooting down at an angle on the target faces. When the Vegas shoot was at the Tropicana, it was held on their tennis courts and the lighting was all up-lighting! It sucked...bad!! I bought a second bow press and most of the basic tools and put them in a "service area" so customers that wanted to, could work on their own bows! I would love to have had enough room to have atleast a 30 yard shot but no such luck! At one time we used phone books as a target wall! We would buy left over 4-book packs from the phone company (for a while, they would give them to us free! It was great while it lasted!). They were packaged in fours and wraped in clear wrap, holding them tightly together. It took 4000 total books to make our wall!! It was an awesome target wall! It would stop anything! But boy, when it came time to replace the wall...OMG!!! As you would take layers off the top of the wall, the middle books would start to expand and little pieces of the pages would go everywhere! It made a hugh mess! Luckily, we only had to change it once every 1 1/2 years. :wink:


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

*Lets See*

I have shot in very close together and have shot with enough room to adjust. For those of you that know me, you know that I take up alot of room:bounce:. The shop that I do most of my practicing in has 12 lanes, but only 10 buts. So when we have a shoot or league it can get pretty tight, but fun is the name of the game with the gang I hang out with. The price is good and its 20min from my house comapre to the 45 min drive and 7.50 to shoot. I like some target butts better than others, but that goes with just about anyone. The more lighting the better, But I will shoot if its bad anyway. I have the bug bad:spider: and all I want to do is shoot:tongue:. OH and have alot of fun, just ask the gang.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well all signs are that our local indoor range might be coming back to life under a different regime.. And right next door to an indoor gun range.. 


I still really want to pursue my own indoor range. But I'm not sure 2 indoor ranges would make it, especially considering the location of the other one.. :sad:


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

One thing I dislike is clubs that allow smoking, especially if children are there.

I went to one indoor tournament that was attended by a lot of young shooters and the club house was filled with smoke and a couple of people running the shoot were drinking.

I'm not a big anti smoker and I do enjoy a few :darkbeer:, but not during the middle of a tournament. The thing that got me about the drinking was that it was before noon.:zip:

I wouldn't have a problem with people having a few after the tournament. This was a pretty big tournament with lots of news coverage. I thought the way it was run presented a poor image to the media of what archery and archery tournaments are all about.


----------



## badgeno12 (Feb 1, 2005)

*Ranges*

Don't archery clubs, as far as that goes also gun clubs have to have some type of insurance if something happens????? If they do, wouldn't it be kind a stupid to allow drinking alcohol while shooting??? 
Things that make you go hmmmmmmmm.......?


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

My club has an indoor range 30 yrd. max carpet bails and a bow press. $45 dollars a year. are local pro shop has a range with 30 yrds with the huge garage door. when we open the door, its like 15 feet tall. we can back up to 80 yrds. maybe alittle farther but than your in the street. $5 buck for all day. he has Block targets 2 foot by 4 foot. three high, 12 lanes. If you buy a bow from him you get to shoot for free for one month.

Both places have a refrigerator full of snacks and pop/Gatorade. on your honor cups for money.


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

*Jd*

I will admit that I am not a die hard spottie (because you wouldnt trade the S4 for the pro elite j/k) but I know what I like in an indoor range.

1. Bright lighting
2. Wider lanes, I dont like being poked from any direction
3. Great bails. I have shot in some that the arrows just do not go in straight, if that makes sense
4. a place to sit a couple yards behind the line
5. Fun atmosphere, it is league and you should be able to joke a little
6. Snacks and drinks. Soda, pop, coke what every you call it. Non-alcoholic
7. A small radio just was background noise
8. Vegas and 5spot targets to buy
9. A 24/7 access place if it is a club, if it is a business obviously not
10. I will pay a little extra and travel a little extra for a nice shooting place.


Oh yea, just in case you change ur mind I still have the pro elite:wink:


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

good lighting is #1 with me
clean white walls and ceiling on the range are a bit harder to keep clean but _DO_ reflect the light better
good target bunks are #2 for me
nothing worse than "shoot thru" backstops to break arrows on or bunks that need repacked that the arrows stick in sideways

good atmosphere ...good people ....and some friendly competition
i guess a place I feel at home and people like family:wink:


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

Our range is the largest pro shop and indoor range in North America (so it says on the front door) 40yard range on the main floor, with a 20yard range upstairs..The 3d course (12 targets) is up now and it will stay up all winter (changes every sunday night) $5 to shoot one round of 3d, Lane fees are $10The first saturday of every month thourghout the winter they have a big 3D shoot and move the lane back into the shop so our longest shot is around 50 yrds.

the other day i was the only one in the shop so the owner let me come wayyyy back into the shop and i was shooting out to 70 yards in there haha it was pretty fun!

there are always differnt ppl in there and i enjoy shooting with all of them!! when it is slow the pro staffers give you tips on your shooting and help you out however they can.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tim Z said:


> I will admit that I am not a die hard spottie (because you wouldnt trade the S4 for the pro elite j/k) but I know what I like in an indoor range.
> 
> 1. Bright lighting
> 2. Wider lanes, I dont like being poked from any direction
> ...




I see you sold that Pro Elite.. Guess I'm in the clear now.. :tongue:


----------

